
Office Snapshot - Friendfeed HQ - kyro
http://www.officesnapshots.com/2008/05/29/friendfeed-hq/
======
tlrobinson
That's a lot of IKEA.

I <3 IKEA.

~~~
PStamatiou
i was going to say the same thing.. esp those $40 tables. I was actually going
to buy one this weekend to put in my living room for when friends come over to
cowork

------
auston
Where can I get a FriendFeed T-Shirt! Paul, can I have one for Florida!?

------
Zeromus
It looks a little bare... and open...

------
truebosko
love the monitor/keyboard on the floor. some late night too tired too sit
hacking?

